# New 500g setup.



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

From the tenecor group buy. Size is 96"X48"x28" (558gal). Looks just like kookus's tank except for the black background. I didn't get the stand bec my floor slopes down. Need to make a stand that will compensate. Will post more pictures when I start with the stand and plumbing.


















Kole: The driftwood looks so small. No problem putting it in. You need to find me a bigger one.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow, that is one nice looking tank. You are so lucky,lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is one really nice tank...
if you don't mind me asking what was the cost for this?


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

You and Kookus need to get to filling up these tanks and getting your stock in instead of making me wait!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

That wood does look small!!!! For reference that wood is 6.5' long!!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

The big wood in my 250G is for sale Richard!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

holy cow !! that is one amazing tank !! as soon as its filled and stocked ..im coming over rich [email protected]! ...lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Add a pima in there.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> From the tenecor group buy. Size is 96"X48"x28" (558gal). Looks just like kookus's tank except for the black background. I didn't get the stand bec my floor slopes down. Need to make a stand that will compensate. Will post more pictures when I start with the stand and plumbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrat !!!! Richard !!!!

Very very nice tank. Looking forward to see the completion !!!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

such a huge tank! decided on what comm of aros!? i say you get some rays as well!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

great for teaching kids how to swim and dive under water


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Nice! Add a pima in there.


Not a fan of arapimas. Would mind getting a goonch cat though.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> such a huge tank! decided on what comm of aros!? i say you get some rays as well!!


Not sure yet. Problem is my four right now all don't like each other.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

So jealous of you two with the shiny new tenecors, they are so shiny compared to my used one. Now if I can only get mine finished....


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice tank~~!!!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on Richard!  Looking forward to watching your tank develop for sure.

Concerning the four aros not liking each other, I have heard beware of the "four corners of death" where each aro takes over a corner and then they fight it out on the perimeters of their territory. You might want to get a few more aro pieces or at least a lot of dither fish.

Congratulations on taking your hobby to the next level.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

What a tank!!!!!! I have to come see this in person richard! haha


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Not sure yet. Problem is my four right now all don't like each other.


hey rich. if i were you, try to sell some of the bigger ones you have right now and start with all young aros. this is your best bet. i say go for 5 or 7 to start with. introducing big aros can be very risky. also, divide the tank so the aros are squished in a small space. this will give them less room to move/chase each other around. increase space as they grow/get accustomed to each other.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you going to go BB or have sand,gravel etc....on the bottom? You should add your big FRT to this tank.lol


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Now I have tank envy...... Congrats on a beautiful tank!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i was just there tonight to check out the beast. what a beauty..... Can't wait seeing this thing full of fish, no matter what and how many is there... it will be a great tank.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Do a JDM style monster community.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally started with the stand sunday. Took me a while to get it levelled. Took about 3 hours to do it. Everytime I get the sides aligned the back to front will be crooked. First Time I hed to build a stand on a sloped surface.

Decided do the stand with only seven post. But each post will be made of 6 two by fours. Here are the first pics.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Another great project!!!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

ahahaaa... i remember building my stand for a 135g. Cant imagine building it for that beast of a tank.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks good!

Will be attempting to make one for my 108 gallon next week, any advice when making it?

also what type of wood are using? regular 2x4's 2x6's and plywood?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...I missed this thread earlier. That tank is amazing! And to build a stand to compensate for a sloped floor is daunting.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Little bit of an update. When I posted the pics last night, I realized that I forgot to account for the 2 overflows in the corners. Went to work on it, After I got home this afternoon.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

kookus said:


> ahahaaa... i remember building my stand for a 135g. Cant imagine building it for that beast of a tank.


Saw your stand, when I picked up the tank from kole's. If I'd know they were that nice, I would have gotten one and just think of a way to level my floor.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think 10,000 cardinal will look nice in that setup


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ maybe even more charles  might as well add some plecos too haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No big plecos as the tank is acrylic. Maybe 2500 cories.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

AMAZING Rich, can't wait to see the community swimming around on that beast specially your monster PNT LOL!!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Add 2 more top beam, one more for each size Richard so it gave you extra support. If you need maple cabinet door, molding, side panel or stainless steel hard ware, let me know I can make it or order it for you. Anything with cabinet stuff. What aro gonna be in it?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Add 2 more top beam, one more for each size Richard so it gave you extra support.


Yeah that's the plan.Just wanted to finish the floor area before I put the additional beams. So I dont have to keep crouching down.


hondas3000 said:


> What aro gonna be in it?


Not sure yet. Right now I have a bbxb, super red, rtg and a green. Will see who can get along first.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> AMAZING Rich, can't wait to see the community swimming around on that beast specially your monster PNT LOL!!!


Actually not sure if I could put the pnt in an acrylic tank. They have sharp nail in their flippers.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Actually not sure if I could put the pnt in an acrylic tank. They have sharp nail in their flippers.


Oh yeah never thought of that lols i guess his not going in there then hahaha poor guy!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Not sure yet. Right now I have a bbxb, super red, rtg and a green. Will see who can get along first.


You got to put them all in to know how they react. They might fight for a few day. Usually only 1 will be a bully one and start to fight with specific one or all. If you do add them put them in all at once and let they do some damage. My red seem to be more aggressive to my bbxb.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome looking stand build. Reminds me of when I was doing mine. One thing that you might want to do which I regret not doing is to do something to the bottom of the stand that might reduce any sound / vibration transmission. Since the bottom is hollow, it tends to help amplify any pump vibrations. If I were to do mine again, I would probably try to fill the hollow space with insulation.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked looking tank and good progress on the stand!
I would definitely put the big PNT in there, he would love the room! My guy doesnt scratch my acrylic at all and hes always against the sides..

p.s. HONDA do you have hook ups for stainless steel sidings? I need cover for my stand and a matching canopy


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Not sure yet. Right now I have a bbxb, super red, rtg and a green. Will see who can get along first.


Why don't you add my big jardini in there to spread out the aggression. If you want to add it it's yours for free. I'm getting a small jardini and a semi-plat jardini. Gonna get rid of it as I'm starting with small aros.

Or get a yellowtail so you can have all asian aro species.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Why don't you add my big jardini in there to spread out the aggression. If you want to add it it's yours for free. I'm getting a small jardini and a semi-plat jardini. Gonna get rid of it as I'm starting with small aros.
> 
> Or get a yellowtail so you can have all asian aro species.


isn't jardini more aggressive and attack asian aro? I have 2 4" jardini kill each other before.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> isn't jardini more aggressive and attack asian aro? I have 2 4" jardini kill each other before.


Most people got brain wash from reading or heard about jardini's reputation of being the most aggressive. It actually depend on individual aro as asian aro can have the same aggressive level or more especially RTG and greens. The aggressive level on aros is not by species but by individual aro.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally able to work on the stand this weekend. Was sick for five days. Charles is gonna help me with the plumbing this week. So, hopefully get it running in a few days.
































filled it 85% since there is no plumbing yet. just to test it out.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WHOAH!!! =) that's amazing!!!! Very good looking tank!


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful clean tank, makes me want to go out and buy a new one too


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

You are going to keep the tank in your garage?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

oh my god I'm drooling...


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> You are going to keep the tank in your garage?


Yup, gonna turn half the garage into a fish room.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Yup, gonna turn half the garage into a fish room.


Hahahaha you should put it in your living room Rich and have a nice music playing while watching your tank and having a drink.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW............. richard im speechless


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! I can't wait to see when monsters are swimming in there.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

snow said:


> You are going to keep the tank in your garage?





richbcca said:


> Yup, gonna turn half the garage into a fish room.


wow, so winter time u need pay high Electric Bill $$, because garage very cold,i guess u may need least 3 heaters, and heater will turn on 24 hours until spring time, and temperature will up and down very different day to night time, better should put in door, and summer is too hot! there is not very good for the fish! but i saw u almost finished already,,,,, may too late for move now,...but anyway, very nice tank, and did very great job to set up the stand! good luck


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Hahahaha you should put it in your living room Rich and have a nice music playing while watching your tank and having a drink.


why? Richard lives in the garage half the time


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Every time I look at that tank I'm amazed by the clarity. Is that a stock tub below you're going to use for a sump?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> wow, so winter time u need pay high Electric Bill $$, because garage very cold,i guess u may need least 3 heaters, and heater will turn on 24 hours until spring time, and temperature will up and down very different day to night time, better should put in door, and summer is too hot! there is not very good for the fish! but i saw u almost finished already,,,,, may too late for move now,...but anyway, very nice tank, and did very great job to set up the stand! good luck


no choice, no space inside. doesn't get that much hotter than inside in the summer time. during the winter, i have i way to keep the garage semi heated.
usually doesn't go below 70f unless you keep the garage door open.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Every time I look at that tank I'm amazed by the clarity. Is that a stock tub below you're going to use for a sump?


yup, for now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> no choice, no space inside. doesn't get that much hotter than inside in the summer time. during the winter, i have i way to keep the garage semi heated.
> usually doesn't go below 70f unless you keep the garage door open.


If your garage is attached, and the door is insulated, it's a non-issue. My garage is detached, and unheated, but it's well insulated and even when it was -13 C outside it was about 4 degrees inside. In Vancouver, I would think that's only a concern 1 year out of maybe 20. You'll be fine I think. Just put an oil radiator heater in there and you're good to go.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> No big plecos as the tank is acrylic. Maybe 2500 cories.


explain please? im used to glass tanks...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> explain please? im used to glass tanks...


If you look at the mouths of the panaque and Baryancistrus, you'll see the rows of teeth which would destroy the nice acrylic finish in short order. Think Scotchbrite pads on your car's finish.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

pisces said:


> wow, so winter time u need pay high Electric Bill $$, because garage very cold,i guess u may need least 3 heaters, and heater will turn on 24 hours until spring time, and temperature will up and down very different day to night time, better should put in door, and summer is too hot! there is not very good for the fish! but i saw u almost finished already,,,,, may too late for move now,...but anyway, very nice tank, and did very great job to set up the stand! good luck


dude we live in vancouver, we dont have extreme cold OR hot here FYI
if that was alberta or the interior i might agree with you. do you have any idea the specific heat capacity of water? it will be fine.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you look at the mouths of the panaque and Baryancistrus, you'll see the rows of teeth which would destroy the nice acrylic finish in short order. Think Scotchbrite pads on your car's finish.


ah so acrylic is quite a bit softer? what are the advantages of acrylic over glass then? price/weight?

what does a tank this size cost and what would a glass one cost for comparisons sake?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Acrylic is alot lighter ( 2 of us could lift Richards 500G tank.) and it is alot cheaper. For a tank of Richards size I was able to get it built and delivered here for about 1/2 the cost of what was quoted in glass. Acrylic is also considered clearer than glass as well.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is such a slick looking tank. I love the size. Hoping to get something a bit smaller than that myself. I will be watching this thread to see how you do the plumbing. Nice looking stand so far as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> Acrylic is alot lighter ( 2 of us could lift Richards 500G tank.) and it is alot cheaper. For a tank of Richards size I was able to get it built and delivered here for about 1/2 the cost of what was quoted in glass. Acrylic is also considered clearer than glass as well.


Also has much better thermal properties than glass, which also addresses one of the points above about heating the tank. You'll save heating costs once the tank is up to temperature.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Also has much better thermal properties than glass, which also addresses one of the points above about heating the tank. You'll save heating costs once the tank is up to temperature.


Yeah, I've noticed in my 400g, which is currently close to being complete, that the water stays remarkably warm, my guess being that acrylic is a way better insulator than glass. I had my heaters going for a while, but then shut them down as I had to deal with some plumbing. Even after a couple days, the water didn't drop by much in temperature.

I love that "virgin" tank. It's beautiful. Looking forward to seeing the plumbing.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yeah, I've noticed in my 400g, which is currently close to being complete, that the water stays remarkably warm, my guess being that acrylic is a way better insulator than glass. I had my heaters going for a while, but then shut them down as I had to deal with some plumbing. Even after a couple days, the water didn't drop by much in temperature.
> 
> I love that "virgin" tank. It's beautiful. Looking forward to seeing the plumbing.


Plumbing will be pretty simple, not like yours. Using flexible hoses and sock filter. The return will be a mag drive submersible pump. Will probably change it into something more elaborate next year. For now, just want to get it running.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Plumbing will be pretty simple, not like yours. Using flexible hoses and sock filter. The return will be a mag drive submersible pump. Will probably change it into something more elaborate next year. For now, just want to get it running.


I'm converting a bunch of it to flex hoses. It is so much easier to work with and prevents alot of the vibration sound issues I've been having. I should have that done this week, so we'll see how much better it is. Fortunately for you, you have a fish room and noise won't be such an issue. I wish I had a fish room


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Tank. Love the size. I thought my 180 gallon was big. WOW.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am really looking forward to seeing the end result of your project. Tank looks awesome and stand looks sturdy!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

it looks amazing
can anyone with acrylic tanks that have been running for a while post pics?

how do they look after 10 yrs? can they be refinnished or get scratches taken out?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

that tank is sick. I wish I had the room for that or else I would start saving up for one now!

can't wait to see it stocked


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice. I'm hoping to have mine up this weekend as well. 

I noticed you are using styrofoam underneath. I used it before with my old 90 gal acrylic and it was horrible. it started to crumble and made a big mess... maybe i just bought cheap stuff last time. I decided to not use it this time. hmmm now you have me thinking.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Mferko said:


> how do they look after 10 yrs? can they be refinnished or get scratches taken out?


It really depends on how you maintain the tank. Fish choices and substrate also play a big role.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

kookus said:


> Very nice. I'm hoping to have mine up this weekend as well.
> 
> I noticed you are using styrofoam underneath. I used it before with my old 90 gal acrylic and it was horrible. it started to crumble and made a big mess... maybe i just bought cheap stuff last time. I decided to not use it this time. hmmm now you have me thinking.


use the industrial high density one.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> why? Richard lives in the garage half the time


I need to get my wife mad so she can kick me out in the garage and I can have garage fish like Richard too .

What do you use for your filtration? I doubt that you will use up all the hot water tank when doing water change


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> I need to get my wife mad so she can kick me out in the garage and I can have garage fish like Richard too .
> 
> What do you use for your filtration? I doubt that you will use up all the hot water tank when doing water change


took me 5 hour to fill it 85%


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> took me 5 hour to fill it 85%


Man, you're going to need an inline hot water heater.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

on demand water heating system will work just fine as well


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> on demand water heating system will work just fine as well


Actually that's what I meant. Poor terminology.  That's one of my planned upgrades in my house. It's more energy efficient too, at least that's how I'm explaining it to my wife.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

2 wheels...off topic...if you are looking towards an on demand water heating system and are looking for high efficiency, look towards a combo unit and change out your furnace at the same time and put in a water based air handler. you can swap out a forced air furnace for an air handler and use the same on demand water heater to produce both your domestic hot water as well as hot water for heating the forced air in your home...providing you have a forced air furnace...and if it is older and has an AFUE rating of 84 or lower. Most combo systems are well over 94% efficient and are well worth the upgrade! Send me a PM and I would be happy to talk to you about this in great details! a good friend of mine did this exact idea and he has recued his gas bills in his home over 37% in the first year


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

great looking tank!


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Quick update. Got the basic plumbing done, and started it up. I'll let it run for a couple of days before adding any fish.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice! great job


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

soooo jealous


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, great looking setup. What will you put in there. Your big FRT?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great, can't wait to see updates


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! When can I come visit? Forgot to pick up the fake plants.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

DAYAM! Nice setup!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

out of curiosty why u put it in ur garage ? wont it get a little cold out there


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> out of curiosty why u put it in ur garage ? wont it get a little cold out there


See post #56 quoted below:



richbcca said:


> no choice, no space inside. doesn't get that much hotter than inside in the summer time. during the winter, i have i way to keep the garage semi heated.
> usually doesn't go below 70f unless you keep the garage door open.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> See post #56 quoted below:


thanks



King-eL said:


> Nice! When can I come visit? Forgot to pick up the fake plants.


come anytime you're free. anybody i've dealt with before are always welcome to visit.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

For those asking to see the filter. This is temporary. Once I finish stocking and buying UV and titanium heaters, i'll change it to a proper sump. Had to put myself in a budget for fish related expenses.
Was a little hard to put walls in the trough, so I can up with this. There are 2 buckets one for each overflow. Buckets then go in the trough.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen this beast... you have to come in person to experience how large this beast is.


----------



## bus driver (Apr 24, 2010)

That is super nice!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id love to see another update on this tank, tried to convince my wife to sell our loveseat so we could put a huge aquarium like yours there and then i could watch tv from a floatie on the water
she didnt find the idea as funny as i did.



Clownloachlover said:


> 2 wheels...off topic...if you are looking towards an on demand water heating system and are looking for high efficiency, look towards a combo unit and change out your furnace at the same time and put in a water based air handler. you can swap out a forced air furnace for an air handler and use the same on demand water heater to produce both your domestic hot water as well as hot water for heating the forced air in your home...providing you have a forced air furnace...and if it is older and has an AFUE rating of 84 or lower. Most combo systems are well over 94% efficient and are well worth the upgrade! Send me a PM and I would be happy to talk to you about this in great details! a good friend of mine did this exact idea and he has recued his gas bills in his home over 37% in the first year


p.s. i worked with an electrician that built his own windmill in his backyard, wired it to a heating element he placed inside his hot water heater.
the wind preheated all his water for him and saved gas


----------

